# Methodenaufruf über Klick auf Button



## Gast (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo an alle,

Wie kann ich in ein Servlet eine Methode aufrufen, wenn auf ein Submit-button geklickt wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Mrz 2006)

gar nicht, da wird immer nur doGet oder doPost aufgerufen


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

ich meine, wenn sich der Button im Servlet befindet. Geht es nicht über onCklick?


----------



## clemson (30. Mrz 2006)

mittels dem onClick argument eines buttons kannst du angeben, welche JavaScript-Funktion aufgerufen werden soll, wenn der Button gedrückt wurde...


----------

